# What year CIS-E do I have?



## racingti (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a 1984 GTI, with a 2.0 16v out of 91 Passat and CIS-E injection from Scirocco 16v that I installed. I bought the CIS-E injection off a guy who knew it was from a Scirocco 16v but was unsure of the year. I recently bought a fuel enrichment mod from TT, that I want to install to help with the flat top end (I haven't installed it yet). 

After doing some reading wclark 's post about fuel pressure regulator mods. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2190070-CIS-E-Fuel-Pressure-Regulator-mods

He says that the early CIS-E systems do well with the TT style Fuel Enrichment mod that adjust the Coolant Temp Sensor signal. The later CIS-E systems learn to adjust and counter to the signal, but the later CIS-E systems respond the the Autotech method better (managing the diff regulator coil current directly). 

*Question:* How to I tell what year CIS-E system I have? (# on ECU? # on Fuel Distributor?) 


Thanks


----------



## racingti (Jul 10, 2003)

Any idea where to look? Thx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

CIS-E was with mechanical vacuum advance ignition and with ECU. Both types fuel distributors look the same. Try to check part numbers.


----------

